# Ancien français: à picque



## Astilbe

Y a-t-il un habitué du vieux français par ici? Je cherche ce que veulent dire les mots en gras dans le texte 
"Quelqu'un me disoit l'aultre jour Que ce moy est mélancolique. 
Ce moy dédié à l'amour, À nos plaisirs, *ce croy-je, à picque* 
Le rossignol taist sa musique, Aux champs n'apparoist nulle fleur, Le soleil cache sa lueur. Il semble brief que tout lamente."
Ce croy-je = c'est ce que je crois 
Mais que veut dire _à picque_ ici ? si c'était dans le sens de tomber à pic, je ne vois pas vraiment à quoi ça se rapporte


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
*Sans garantie*, et sans tenir compte de l'orthographe, comme il est normal pour des textes de l'époque :
il me semble qu'il vaudrait mieux se rapprocher du sens vieilli qui subsiste encore un peu dans l'expression de "lancer des piques"... (Nicot, Thresor de la langue française (1606)  et répertorié par les dictionnaires de l'Académie ( 1762 et suivants )


> PIQUE. s.f. Brouillerie, aigreur qui est entre deux ou plusieurs personnes. _Il a fait cela par pique. Il y a de la pique dans cette affaire-là._


Il faudrait voir exactement ce que dit le texte dans son ensemble.
...par défit / provocation ? pour chicaner / contredire ????
... par dépit ????


----------



## Locape

On pourrait s'attendre à 'à nos picques" après 'à l'amour, à nos plaisirs', donc 'à nos brouilleries'. Ou alors 'par aigreur', 'par amertume'... Si 'ce moy' (ce moi) veut dire la même chose qu'aujourd'hui, il est ici mélancolique alors qu'il devrait être dédié à l'amour et aux plaisirs, c'est ce que je comprends, mais sans certitude non plus.


----------



## jprr

Locape said:


> Si 'ce moy' (ce moi)


ce *moi*, ou ce* moiS* ? (le rossignol..., le soleil...)


Locape said:


> On pourrait s'attendre à 'à nos picques" après 'à l'amour, à nos plaisirs',


je ne crois pas que picque vient comme la suite de "amour, plaisirs"
il me semble qu'en prose on écrirait :
Quelqu'un me disait l'autre jour, _je pense à picque_, que ce mois est mélancolique...etc.


----------



## nicduf

Je pense comme jprr que "ce moy" est "ce mois". Ce mois est mélancolique : pas de chants d'oiseaux, pas de fleurs dans les champs, le ciel s'assombrit. Pour la suite j'hésite entre : je crois à picque  (en contradiction, au contraire...) que c'est le mois de l' amour , des plaisirs ou bien;  dire que c'est aussi le mois de l'amour, des plaisirs est,   je pense, à picque (un défi, une provocation ...) 
Sans certitude.


----------



## Astilbe

Avec toutes vos idées et celles d'autres non-membres de ce forum, j'ai fini par opter pour ce sens:
Ce mois, dédié à l'amour, à nos plaisirs, me joue, j'en suis convaincu, un sale tour.
Merci à tous.


----------



## Locape

Cela semble faire sens avec le 'mois', mais le problème est que 'mois' s'écrivait en ancien français de la même manière, avec un "s", alors que 'moi' s'écrivait 'moy', c'est ce qu'il est écrit dans le dictionnaire de l'Académie (cherché à 'moy' avec le lien mis par *jprr* au post #2).


> MOY. s. m. de tout genre. Pronom de la première personne. (Académie française, 1694)





> *mois :*
> Étymologie :
> Du moyen français, de l’ancien français _mois_, du latin _mensis_ (« mois »). (Wiktionnaire)


----------



## Bezoard

_Moy_ est ici une orthographe alternative pour _may, mai_, le mois de mai, le moi de l'amour.
D. Godefroy
C. Godefroy


----------



## jprr

Locape said:


> ce moys de ma
> c'est ce qu'il est écrit dans le dictionnaire de l'Académie


Oui... mais il ne faut peut-être pas surestimer l'autorité de l'Académie sur les pratiques de l'écrit au XVII ème, sans parler des graphies héritées des siècles précédents lorsqu'elle n'existait pas...
par exemple la chanson de Jannequin "ce moy de mai"  que l'on trouve aussi orthographié "ce moys de mai"


----------



## Bezoard

Quant à "à pique", il faut négliger l'accent sur le "a" qui n'a certainement pas sa place dans le texte original de Janequin, et en tout cas certainement pas son sens moderne. Je pense qu'il s'agit tout bêtement du verbe "avoir". La locution _avoir pique_, comme suggéré déjà dans le message 2, voudrait dire : avoir brouille, avoir aigreur, avoir une mauvaise carte".
PIQUE2 : Définition de PIQUE2
Autrement dit, le mois de mai, normalement dédié à l'amour, a à ce que vois une grosse contrariété !


----------



## Locape

Bezoard said:


> _Moy_ est ici une orthographe alternative pour _may, mai_, le mois de mai, le mois de l'amour.
> 
> Autrement dit, le mois de mai, normalement dédié à l'amour, a à ce que vois une grosse contrariété !


Ah ! C'est beaucoup plus clair comme ça ! Merci pour ces explications érudites (même si je ne suis pas l'OP !).


----------



## Nanon

jprr said:


> par exemple la chanson de Janequin "ce moy de mai"


... qui peut, ou pouvait, se prononcer _ce moué de mai_, mais _mai, may_ ne peut pas être une alternative à _mois _dans la chanson de Janequin puisqu'il manque le [w]. Je rejoins donc jprr et nicduf : _moy _désigne _mois_. On trouve aussi l'orthographe _moys_.




(source : BnF Catalogue général)


----------

